# [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)



## TalonComics (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm sure I missed this somewhere but when did people decide to post their real pics as their avatar icons?

Is this so we can go, "Oh crap! Here comes (name deleted), run!" when we're at Gencon? 

I'm just curious as I'm considering posting my own pic now so then everyone can say, "Oh crap! Here comes that insane retailer/gamer who rants about buying discounted books from Wal-Mart! Run!"

~D


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 6, 2003)

> *I'm sure I missed this somewhere but when did people decide to post their real pics as their avatar icons?*




I think I was one of the first, and then everyone else sort of ran with it...

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I was one of the first, and then everyone else sort of ran with it...
> 
> -Hyp. *




_Everyone knows you photoshopped the wings..._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



> *Everyone knows you photoshopped the wings... *




Nope - they're bleached oak leaves.

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope - they're bleached oak leaves.
> 
> -Hyp. *




My bad.  Is it true that smurfs are blue due to the fact that there is only one smurfette...?


----------



## TalonComics (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My bad.  Is it true that smurfs are blue due to the fact that there is only one smurfette...? *




Why do I feel like we're starting a scene from the movie Donnie Darko? 

~D


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



> *Is it true that smurfs are blue...*




Well, at least it wasn't the question about the guy from the D&D Movie...

-Hyp.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 6, 2003)

Actually, I'm kinda curious about this myself -- it seems to be the latest trend to post real pictures as avatars.  I'm kinda fond of my avatar, actually, so I don't know that I want to replace it, though.  But even I've been having second thoughts because of all the peer pressure.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I was one of the first, and then everyone else sort of ran with it...*




I've had my pic since the old version of the boards, I think.  I really should update it, since I have short hair now.

J


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *I've had my pic since the old version of the boards, I think.  I really should update it, since I have short hair now.
> 
> J *




_Do you still have that continuous scar where you shaved too close...?_


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Bunch of wussess. Real Men don't hide behind pixel constructs, the show you their true selves!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 6, 2003)

My ego's as big as my avatar.  That's the only reason!


----------



## HellHound (Jun 6, 2003)

I *think* I was one of the first.

I switched to this avatar on the Pits of Evil forums about 2 weeks before avatars were turned on for these forums.

So when the avatars got 'turned on' here, I just used the same one. The pic is me showing off my new cohort / follower - a hobgoblyn.

(I was sooooo geek-happy when I found hobgoblyn at the local beer store... I came home and told Denise I had become an evil warlord and was collecting an army of hobgoblyns!)


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jun 6, 2003)

I tried to upload my pic, but it just won't work!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 6, 2003)

Note to the terminally confused:

This is not what I really look like, nor am I on fire. Just thought I'd reassure everyone.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

Who was first?  

It is the fame of the boards, it is the need to stand out and scream into the night "Give me the credit I am due!"   

All I know is my picture cause insanity checks and slaps!  So I will be the last to ever show my face as an avatar!


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *My ego's as big as my avatar.  That's the only reason! *




I KNEW it!  Now you'll close this thread, I'll bet! 


I don't know if I should change mine or not...I mean, I've trimmed the beard a little.


----------



## Gez (Jun 6, 2003)

Mine is a mere illusion. People tend to freak out when they see my true self:


----------



## jdavis (Jun 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *My ego's as big as my avatar.  That's the only reason! *




That is a big avatar, it demands instant respect and awe. I bow before it's might and tremble at it's size. It's nearly as inspiring as Crothian's post count.

As for my avatar, I don't really have a head full of french fries. I didn't come up with a cool user name so my cutting edge hip avatar balances things out.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2003)

Avatars?!?  We don't need no steenkin' avatars!


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 7, 2003)

I do not hide:





But people told me they like my avatar bettter


----------



## BOZ (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: [OT] What's with the real pics for avatar icons? ;)*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *I think I was one of the first, and then everyone else sort of ran with it...*




you actually look like a smurf?   

as for me, i only did it cuz i have a funny looking picture of myself.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

Well...in a PbP game where I'm playing myself, I've been turned into the Black Lady from Sailor Moon.  And on anoher forum that allows giant avatars, my avatar was therefore a picture of me for a long time.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

I could attach a larger version of my avatar, if anyone is interested or crazy enough.


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 8, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Note to the terminally confused:
> 
> This is not what I really look like, nor am I on fire. Just thought I'd reassure everyone. *




Oh, that's fire.  My bad.  

I always wondered why it looked like you were peeking our from behind a curtain.   I just thought you were trying to make a statement because the color sort of reminded me of something from the 70's.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 8, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Oh, that's fire.  My bad.
> 
> I always wondered why it looked like you were peeking our from behind a curtain.   I just thought you were trying to make a statement because the color sort of reminded me of something from the 70's. *




Yeah, I am the trendy 70's dude! Man. Right on.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2003)

My avatar is not a pic of me, in case anyone with that weird anthropomorphic animal fetish was getting hot over it.  

And she's a piratedog for the moment; but hopefully the splint comes off tomorrow.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 9, 2003)

Yarrrr, meaty!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 9, 2003)

However, since I had my hair cut, this is actually what I look like:

Note: apologies for size of image!


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 10, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *However, since I had my hair cut, this is actually what I look like:
> 
> Note: apologies for size of image! *




That's great.  I must remember to print this out to scare children with at Halloween.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2003)

What everyone should do it take Eric's or Morrus' pic place it on a stick and hold it in front of them at this years GenCon.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 10, 2003)

Eric for the Americans, Morrus for everyone else. Should be about equal.


----------



## seasong (Jun 21, 2003)

I do it because I like it when other people do. I simply connect better with people when I know their face.


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

Only changed it very recently, but still... the few smilies that are included all look silly IMHO and there aren't enough for them to prevent double-uses which can be confusing at times.

That and I was too bored to get me a decent fantasy avatar 

Meh!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

I've been thinking about it - but uh I don't know if I want all my 3500+ posts to suddenly bear my picture.  It would be terribly disconcerting.

Besides - lol I hate all my pictures!  It never fails that when someone is snapping a camera that I have a goofy expression on.


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

Your previous avatar was a lot nicer to look at than your current one though...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Your previous avatar was a lot nicer to look at than your current one though...  *




Who me?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who me? *




YEEESSS!  Bring it back now!  PUH-LEEZ!


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

Thels agrees with Angcuru


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Thels agrees with Angcuru *



Angcuru wonders why Thels talks in the third person. 

Lets just be glad that Happosai isn't here.....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Ok

Switched - making me laugh so hard was worth the switch - even if I didn't think Barry had a chance to see it yet.



BTW...is that Ryoga for your avatar?


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Thels is too much used to the /me command from IRC.

Nice Kitana, looks a lot better again


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ok
> 
> Switched - making me laugh so hard was worth the switch - even if I didn't think Barry had a chance to see it yet.
> 
> ...




SWITCH *GOOD!* 

Why yes it is.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Angcuru wonders why Thels talks in the third person. *



Bah!  Redgar will smite all pretenders!

Oh, I'm sorry.  I really don't know what came over me just then...


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Bah!  Redgar will smite all pretenders!
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.  I really don't know what came over me just then...  *




That reminds me of the time I asked the same question to Redgar on these boards.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *That reminds me of the time I asked the same question to Redgar on these boards.   *




  

I miss the Iconics...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the Iconics... *




speaking of which, so is Rory going to make sure Sia and Vor'en don't destroy the entire ship?

 

You _know_ I'm capable of great destruction...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *speaking of which, so is Rory going to make sure Sia and Vor'en don't destroy the entire ship?
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm capable of great destruction... *



Ah, my secret identity is unmasked!   I think if we do any ship boarding, we should send Sia in first.  Her and Set's CD collection should be enough to have the most hardened pirates surrendering!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Ah, my secret identity is unmasked!   I think if we do any ship boarding, we should send Sia in first.  Her and Set's CD collection should be enough to have the most hardened pirates surrendering! *




I think your email address kind of gave you away there - not to mention your continual posting of "ooops wrong thread" 

P.S. I absolutely agree!  She is dangerous!


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *not to mention your continual posting of "ooops wrong thread" *



Ah, yes, too many browser windows open at once   I've solved the problem by using your (or Arani's) suggestion of using a different browser for different log-ins.  So Rorworr is now a Netscape Wookiee.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Ah, yes, too many browser windows open at once   I've solved the problem by using your (or Arani's) suggestion of using a different browser for different log-ins.  So Rorworr is now a Netscape Wookiee.  *




That would me the scientist's suggestion.


----------



## Kraedin (Jun 22, 2003)

Feh!  _Real_ men use _other people's_ faces!

Tremble before the unopposable power of Avatar Ashcroft!


----------

